# hydroponic yield?



## icegrower

hey there, i was wondering, well i grow hydro and its my third hydro harvest comin up...i used to grow only in soil, but have found my self in hydrogrowing.

well i was wandering how much poeple have been able to harvest og dryed bud from i single plant and what system you were using and such?

best regards
from iceland


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There are so many factors in growing that any figure anyone gives you is actually rather meaningless.  Yield is dependent on strain, lighting, veg time, number of plants,  and a myriad of other things that contribute to the health and vigor of the plant.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*DWC rocks, I think it the best currently available nutrient delivery system 

I think you need to check out regeneration, scrog [particularly V-Scrog or Circular Scrog] and LST for increasing yield :farm:

I have done rather well with my SnowWhite Regenerations, take a quick look see at the link below :rofl: *


----------



## nikimadritista

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There are so many factors in growing that any figure anyone gives you is actually rather meaningless.  Yield is dependent on strain, lighting, veg time, number of plants,  and a myriad of other things that contribute to the health and vigor of the plant.



There's a reason she's got the MVP avatar


----------



## icegrower

yeas i know about the factor of diffrent strains and all that, and i figured that tha poeple who would ansver this would know also....
but regardless of that, everybody/or most have a plant that has been there highest yielder....
no pun intended


----------



## HydroManiac

i do know its suppose to grow 2 weeks faster then soil


----------



## Puffin Afatty

icegrower said:
			
		

> yeas i know about the factor of diffrent strains and all that, and i figured that tha poeple who would ansver this would know also....
> but regardless of that, everybody/or most have a plant that has been there highest yielder....
> no pun intended


 
:watchplant: as for an individual plant, I'd say a Haze like my SnowWhite is the biggest yield, last harvest was 24 oz dry ounces for just 1 plant, under a 400w hps :farm:


----------



## NewbieG

If you are looking for a good, large yielding plant, your probably want "Big Bud" seeds look them up on google.


----------



## massproducer

Haze a big yielder???  From my experience haze, which is basically pure sativa, has relatively lower yields and longer flowering periods...  When it comes to yield, the largest yielders are always going to be heavy indicas

Snow white is not a haze, snow white is a rather strong indica and is a hybrid of white widow, unless you have something different then nirvana's snow white




			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :watchplant: as for an individual plant, I'd say a Haze like my SnowWhite is the biggest yield, last harvest was 24 oz dry ounces for just 1 plant, under a 400w hps :farm:


----------



## icegrower

thanks for your replies...ive grown big bud, and was quite happy with my yields, but that was in soil a couple of years back.

and because of my space were i grow now im a bit limited to the size of the plant, but i got around 130grams of dried bud from one of my bigbuds...soon i will hydro bigbud..ive got a bunch og bb seeds
best regards


----------



## BuddyLuv

I got 12 oz. from a Bubblegum in Hydro.


----------



## 215zealot

you guys are talking about 12-24 OUNCES from ONE plant???   how is this possible?

I was under the impression average yeild is around an ounce or two a plant if your lucky.


----------



## Runbyhemp

All depends on how big you grow them 215zealot


----------



## andy52

as you try different methods of growing you will see the difference in harvests.i agree that its strain dependent and alot of different variables that contribute to the final outcome.experience is the key.jmo


----------



## BuddyLuv

Sometimes size does matter!LOL


----------



## icegrower

yea buddy you got that much from a bubblegum....i once tried that strain in soil,,,and i really liked it, but my yeilds were nowere near that....hehehe i only got kind of avarege yield out of it...maybe that is because it was only my second harvest when i grew bubblegum.....
but it was bubbalicious


----------



## hemp319

how tall was your plant grown in order to get a yield of that magnitude?? Im growing caramelicious in hydro under 400w in 2gallon. I have approx. 3.5 ft. of vertical space in a standard bedroom closet holdin two 2gallon pots. I undersatand there are variables but what's a realistic expectation?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i farted once on the set of blue lagoon...


----------



## BuddyLuv

hemp319 said:
			
		

> how tall was your plant grown in order to get a yield of that magnitude?? Im growing caramelicious in hydro under 400w in 2gallon. I have approx. 3.5 ft. of vertical space in a standard bedroom closet holdin two 2gallon pots. I undersatand there are variables but what's a realistic expectation?


 
An ounce a plant, anything over that is a bonus.


----------



## miketheman

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> An ounce a plant, anything over that is a bonus.


 You say that but yet puffin was able to achieve 24oz dry from the same setup?


----------



## BuddyLuv

That plant was a 5 time regeneration, and he had it dialed in. Any first experience with a strain will not yield the same results, usually.


----------



## NorCalHal

1-1000watt light hung verticaly with cool tubes. 1 plant 6' tall when you START 12/12. Tie the plant up so it encompasses the verticle lighting.
All the brances will seek the light and "grow" twords the light source. You must tie up these brances so they are in a great position to get light.

You will get at least a lb of dried herb.


Quick and easy.

BUT...THG has it correct. There is no magic strain that will produce for everyone. There are too many factors.


----------



## hemp319

if can pull off 6-7 oz between the 2 plants I'd be more than happy...


----------

